# Removal 90+ loblolly pines tight spot



## JTinaTree (Jan 30, 2007)

Here is a job I am working on ,for the removal of some 90 footers. The drop zone is pretty limited. I had a few hours Sat afternoon to work on them without my helper. I hauled the porty up there with me and rigged it down myself. I don't really like to do it this way because I have to lock it off. It shockloads my equipment. I have some pics of me dropping the top of the far tree these are two codominent stems.I have the neighbors power service right under me and a concrete drive on the other side.


----------



## climber1423 (Jan 30, 2007)

Looks like your doing fine! I never thought of using a port-a-wrap while in the tree make sense! 

Dan


----------



## JTinaTree (Jan 30, 2007)

climber1423 said:


> Looks like your doing fine! I never thought of using a port-a-wrap while in the tree make sense!
> 
> Dan



It was kind of scary... As soon as I made my back cut and it started to tip I qiuckly jumped back to my tie in tree to avoid the top from giving me a smack. It seemed to work fine though.


----------



## gumneck (Jan 31, 2007)

Good job,

Pls school me in this but isn't it awfully dangerous to run your rigging rope with that top so close to the house line? ZZZZZZZZZzap! Just asking.

I'd be scared in them spindly little pines and having to rig off em. tks for posting the pics.


----------



## JTinaTree (Feb 1, 2007)

gumneck said:


> Good job,
> 
> Pls school me in this but isn't it awfully dangerous to run your rigging rope with that top so close to the house line? ZZZZZZZZZzap! Just asking.
> 
> I'd be scared in them spindly little pines and having to rig off em. tks for posting the pics.



That would be right if they were non insulated trans lines. These are insulated residental lines going to a pole in the back yard, then going to there weatherhead. The wire you see in the top view is a guy wire.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 1, 2007)

How were you getting the pieces off the rope once they were on the ground?

Excellent pics BTW.


----------



## jazak (Feb 2, 2007)

Um lets see.......you cut them then roll them and untie them; yah I think thats how you do it 

Nice pics....


----------



## Blinky (Feb 2, 2007)

jazak said:


> Um lets see.......you cut them then roll them and untie them; yah I think thats how you do it
> 
> Nice pics....



He was alone... no ground man to cut, roll and untie.


----------



## JTinaTree (Feb 2, 2007)

Blinky said:


> How were you getting the pieces off the rope once they were on the ground?
> 
> Excellent pics BTW.



Blinky that Top was the only thing I had to rig down. So after I got that down I dropped the rope. Went to the other stem and blew the top out, no rigging.


----------



## rbtree (Feb 3, 2007)

If you are working alone and need to lower multiple pieces, attach a sling to the load and tie off the working end of the lowering line near the work. Attach sling w/ crab midline and lower away. You now have 2-1 mechanical advantage. When the load is on the ground, untie the rope and pull it through the crab.


----------



## Grace Tree (Feb 3, 2007)

rbtree said:


> If you are working alone and need to lower multiple pieces, attach a sling to the load and tie off the working end of the lowering line near the work. Attach sling w/ crab midline and lower away. You now have 2-1 mechanical advantage. When the load is on the ground, untie the rope and pull it through the crab.


Great idea
Thanks,
Phil


----------



## jazak (Feb 3, 2007)

Blinky said:


> He was alone... no ground man to cut, roll and untie.



If you climb with out a groundman you're not only asking for an accident or rpoblesm but its just plain stupidity!!!!!!!


----------



## Lonnie (Feb 4, 2007)

jazak said:


> If you climb with out a groundman you're not only asking for an accident or rpoblesm but its just plain stupidity!!!!!!!



I try not to work alone in a tree but it has happened alot....If i think I need help I get it beforI start doing the tree....I have lowered tops, limb etc by my self at had the people im doing the tree for untie my line...Some time one gotta do wot one gotta do...Great pics


----------



## JTinaTree (Feb 4, 2007)

jazak said:


> If you climb with out a groundman you're not only asking for an accident or rpoblesm but its just plain stupidity!!!!!!!



Well I guess I was stupid that afternoon LOL!!! Im crazy like that you no... Here are some more pics from this Sat had my groundie with me then.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 8, 2007)

rbtree said:


> If you are working alone and need to lower multiple pieces, attach a sling to the load and tie off the working end of the lowering line near the work. Attach sling w/ crab midline and lower away. You now have 2-1 mechanical advantage. When the load is on the ground, untie the rope and pull it through the crab.



Cool! Thanks.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 8, 2007)

JTinaTree said:


> Well I guess I was stupid that afternoon LOL!!! Im crazy like that you no...



I like working alone sometimes... it's peaceful and I don't have to hurry. A lot of jobs require crews, but single takedowns without complications can be done safely by a lone climber.


----------



## beaverb01 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Great Pics!!*



JTinaTree said:


> Well I guess I was stupid that afternoon LOL!!! Im crazy like that you no... Here are some more pics from this Sat had my groundie with me then.



Nice photos! I work alone on many jobs. Good help is very difficult to find around here. Sometimes observers say that chances are taken, however, I think that's where experience comes into play. I'd say that I often push things close to the limit, but always try to figure in a safety factor. It only takes once to get hurt or killed in this business. Such is life!

Beaver

PS..Clear and Drop those pines!


----------



## Ryan Willock (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Chip, you also don't have to worry about someone else dropping crap on you..... Oh yeah, headach!!!LOL


----------



## infomet (Mar 19, 2007)

Blinky, what's the name of your company?
I'm in HBO too!


----------

